# Anyone want to try my Hook Knot? Snell Alternative



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey pples, just wondering if anyone would like to try out this hook knot I've been using for the last couple months. It's like a modified Snell/Uni. To me it's a lot easier to tie then the Snell/Uni, very difficult to get wrong. Takes little line to tie it right, and the tag end is CLAMPED down, never had one slip or break yet on the 30lb-40lb mono leader I use.. but then again the biggest fish I've caught was only a Ray with with a 3.5ft-4ft wing span and a 3ft Black Tip. 

If anyone has a line/knot tester I'd be happy to know how it holds up compared to the others. Feed back welcome. 

When tightening, Hold the tag end and pull the main line, then pull them both tight. Clip the tag end leaving a 1-2 mm of line on the tag.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks pretty simple. I'll give it a try.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

looks like a uni
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah maybe I'm just looking at it wrong but it looks like a uni snell with a crossover


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea, it's a modified uni snell, but trust me it's much superior. I've tied uni snells in the past and they are notorious for slipping or coming undone. The differences are the crossover and the way it terminates, the cross over makes it easier to tie and gives it a better grip on the hook, and the different termination absolutely clamps down the tag end fixing the slipping problem. 

Tie them both and check it out for yourselves lol

http://www.fishthesea.co.za/images/img4A.gif


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks I'll stick with a snell think it's I can tie faster then a uni let alone a modified one. Never saw a properly tied snell fail.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

A great tool to have is what's called a tie fast combo tool. I use it myself because I fly fish as well. I have used it on mono and braid and the strength of the nail knot is unsurpassed. Best part is the design of the tool allows you to perform multiple knots including your uni knot with less line and probably 1/3 of the time.


----------

